# Unbenknownst fish II (now with pictures!)



## Radioajo (Feb 6, 2008)

I had written the pictures' URL wrong, but...

I just bought a couple of fish in a new pet shop, from the typical "mixed cichlids" tank. I don't even know if they are really malawis or otherwise.

I would apprecieate your helping me identify their species. Here they are:









I'm pretty sure these are Pseudotropheus carbro, but I'd like to hear you.









I would like to have a better camera. This guy and his buddy have 6 or faint stripes, dark colored, from top to bottom of their bodies, just that they dont show in the picture.

Well, see you fish freaks!


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

The first one is difficult to tell, but they aren't Ps. crabro.

Second one looks to be Pseudotropheus ornatus.


----------



## fishman76092 (Jan 10, 2005)

1. Placidochromis milomo
2. Pseudotropheus sp Elongatus Ornatus (Likoma Island Elongatus)


----------



## dielikemoviestars (Oct 23, 2007)

First in no way looks African from that photo...


----------



## JustSomeFrenchie (Feb 22, 2008)

the first one looks like a lake vic one that i saw a pic of but you should check out.


----------



## laserblue16 (Sep 5, 2006)

#2 is elongatus usisya.


----------



## Deej (Mar 20, 2009)

Wat size tank do u have!!!


----------

